# Our Garden - what to do?



## richtung (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi Folks,

Im after ideas of what to do with our garden. we moved in April last year and inherited the garden which is how it stands today. Other than mowing the lawn, I've not touched anything else - we had our baby boy in September so he's kept us busy.

So, as it stands:





































Im after ideas of what to do with the plants and trees surrounding the lawn really.

My initial thoughts were to get the tress chopped down as they block too much light into our garden. Dug up all the old plants and get rid. Lay down some new soil and plant some nice looking plants.

However, i am hopeless in the garden and don't have a clue. anything above mowing the lawn and i'm clueless. 
I just want to make it look nice but make it as maintenance free as possibly - the baby takes up most of our time so working in the garden would be difficult - the wife has hay fever so its my domain pretty much!

Any suggestions would be most welcome!

Thanks

Rich


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

First thought would be to check for any plants which might not agree with your boy, should he try to ear a leaf or berry etc. Also perhaps put a cable tie around the lower leaves of the cordilynes to raise the spikes ends above toddler height. Cut back the big trees as they are robbing light and probably causing moss issues in the lawn . 

With a toddler you want soft materials and minimal maintenance (time). A small deck/patio area for furniture and the rest is free for all on slides, sand pits and paddling pools lol!


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Either get rid of the trees or if they give any level of privacy then lop them to a manageable height. Once trees reach a certain height they become an expensive problem because you have to pay someone to cut down or prune.


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

We inherited the above a few years ago, a lot like yours. Now it's like this:










I like it as it's simple and low maintainance. My mate reads it as boring and to angular. But I think that compliments my OCD!

I'd go similar with yours. Get that wall rendered and some slate tops then paint it.

Chop the trees back as the shade will encourage moss and it won't grow nice grass. Get some weed and feed down now and then some seed and water it in summer. Nowt better than green grass!

God I'm old and sad 

and get the jet wash on them stone flags and block paving. will come up sick

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Just realised it's you Richtung!! Wondered if you'd ever moved after all the traumas of house buying:thumb:


----------



## richtung (Apr 14, 2008)

Darlofan said:


> Just realised it's you Richtung!! Wondered if you'd ever moved after all the traumas of house buying:thumb:


Hey Nick!

Yes, we got there in the end! Moved in around May last year and then had our baby boy in September. Not really had chance to do much to the house as everything was gearing up towards the baby's arrival!

What a journey its all been!

Thanks for all your support! :thumb:

Rich


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

richtung said:


> Hey Nick!
> 
> Yes, we got there in the end! Moved in around May last year and then had our baby boy in September. Not really had chance to do much to the house as everything was gearing up towards the baby's arrival!
> 
> ...


Great news, a baby boy too? Might as well mothball your detailing gear then or train him early on like I've done with our 2 girls. They love a bit of detailing now:lol:


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

I would cut up and then dig up the roots of all those tall shrubs and depending on whether you want the shade the trees can stay or go. I would get the of the lower conifer stuff- leylandii or lookalike, whether you want to keep the two bigger conifers is open to question. With some careful pruning you might get them and keep them manageable.

Feed the lawn at the end of next month if it is warmer, then get mowing it regularly.

Once all the shrubs and bushes are gone you will be able to spray/treat the timber of your fence easily.

Plant out with low maintenance border plants if you so wish, otherwise just dig it over, rake up any stones and trash and you can grass that down as well.

That little wall looks like a toddler nightmare but never mind. Can tackle the paving/slabs later on, just lift them up and carefully level and fill what is underneath and replace depending on how uneven they are.

Patio/paving is readily cleaned with pressure washer and you can get some good cleaning chemicals which are designed for the job.


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

Get rid of the fir trees if you want a decent lawn:thumb:


----------

